# Anyone getting Fantasy Life Link?



## Wish (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## Mint (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't even finish the first one. Dx

I might get this. One of the characters in the trailer was named Mint. xD


----------



## Aloha (Jul 19, 2013)

I thought 3DS is region locked


----------



## Mint (Jul 19, 2013)

Aloha said:


> I thought 3DS is region locked



Some of us have Japanese 3DS's. ^^


----------



## Aloha (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh :x


----------



## Wish (Jul 19, 2013)

Mint said:


> I didn't even finish the first one. Dx
> 
> I might get this. One of the characters in the trailer was named Mint. xD


Yeah I saw that and I thought of you 
Do you think there will be random online play?


----------



## Mint (Jul 19, 2013)

Wish said:


> Yeah I saw that and I thought of you
> Do you think there will be random online play?



I hope not because I won't be able to say much to those people if there is random online play. xD
I have some levelling up to do before this comes out.  I hope there will be a latin keyboard too so we can type in English.

I see you lurking, JC. -pokes-


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2013)

it looks very fun! 
too bad i can't read it though
hopefully it will be translated and released for other countries!


----------



## Wish (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah there is, look at 1:44  There's ABC
@Nanami it already has been trademarked so there is a possibility of it coming to NA and whatnot! But it might be awhile


----------



## Mint (Jul 19, 2013)

I completely missed that. 
Hurray!

And now it's possible to take screen shots too. 8D Awesome.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 19, 2013)

Since nobody that are close to my home actually invested a Japanese 3DS and the original Fantasy Life, I'm definitely considering getting it. I need to continue to my current file, because I haven't done much anything else outside the initial tutorial as a mercenary.

Online play won't be random. It will be with friends from our 3DS Friend List only. Now, I know there will be at least 3 players with the game!


----------



## Mint (Jul 19, 2013)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since nobody that are close to my home actually invested a Japanese 3DS and the original Fantasy Life, I'm definitely considering getting it. I need to continue to my current file, because I haven't done anything else outside the initial tutorial as a mercenary.
> 
> Online play won't be random. It will be with friends from our 3DS Friend List only. Now, I know there will be at least 3 players with the game!


I haven't completed all of the lives yet and I haven't beaten any of the bosses, except the rock/gem/whatever they are bosses. It looks like we can team up together to take down the bosses which will be good.  The tree ones are difficult, they seem to heal.
All three of us (and anyone else) will have to get together and play this.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 24, 2013)

Fantasy Life LINK is now released in Japan. For those who already got the original Fantasy Life, you'll have to download a v1.3 patch (which is 1200+ blocks) and then purchase a 2,000 yen DLC that unlocks the content of FLL. Can't wait to play online with you guys!


----------



## Wish (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm ordering a physical copy this time >__<


----------



## aandrekun (Jul 25, 2013)

It looks fun, tho i haven't played the first one yet but I'm most likely going to get it if it comes out in Australia


----------



## oath2order (Jul 25, 2013)

Is the first one in NA yet?


----------



## Wish (Jul 25, 2013)

nope, but since it has been trademarked maybe it will come out late 2014 or early 2015


----------



## JCnator (Jul 27, 2013)

So, I downloaded that DLC for my original Fantasy Life, and discovered something cool. If you go on the Mail building on Kuruburu Town (the town where you actually begin) and talk to the pig who's hiding in a corner, he'll hand you out the entire Dragon costume. What a nice present for any beginner!


----------



## Wish (Jul 27, 2013)

sIGH AMIAMI TAKES TOO LONG TO SHIP


----------



## Napoleonic (Jul 28, 2013)

I want this in English.  And the new Magician's Quest games.  NA release please.


----------



## JCnator (Aug 6, 2013)

So, after I unlocked the multiplayer by doing the tutorial quests and going on the Guild Department (indicated by a ship wheel on the map), I tried some of the multiplayer features without having anyone online on the game. They're mostly similar to what we're used to Animal Crossing: New Leaf.

The Link messaging system basically acts like BF Chat. Anyone with the FLL (or FL with Link DLC purchased) will be seen online once they activated it. The Link Chat can be manually activated/deactivated via Options. You will go offline whenever you press HOME button, or when you initiate a Match Play from the red counter. I suggest you wait for the others to be online and tell them to visit/host before engaging Match Play, unless you told them beforehand.

If you're playing with importers, I suggest you change the 4 pre-set messages in a way that you feel they are best suited during intense moments. Things like "Fight!", "Help me!", "Retreat!" and "I will do" are some of the examples I could bring up. You can also map your Control Pad to trigger an emote (e.g. waving hand, nodding, etc.).

I noticed that the latin keyboard is kinda barebone compared to the Japanese version of ACNL. First off, you can't convert two-three latin letters into a hiragana/katakana letter ; you have to switch between the keyboards to find the right key. Importers are better off speaking in English most of the time, unless when playing with actual Japanese players. There's also much less symbols in these keyboards, aside from the crucial ones. There's no Shift key on the latin one, but there's uppercased and lowercased letters on the same screen. Even " ' " is absent, so grammar freaks should expect seeing "Im" instead "I'm". For some strange reason, numbers aren't tucked in hira/kata/latin keyboard ; they're on the number keyboard.
To sum it up, it'll take a while to get used to the keyboards and become efficient in communicating, unless you use a chat client on your computer.

I love on how the Chat Log keep track on both Link Chat and Match Play Chat. You won't have to worry about the disappearing bubble chat here. While chatting, if I press Y button, I can change on how the log will be displayed.

I actually started fighting against monsters from the plain with the entire Dragon suit equipped, and a goat (one of the earliest monsters) attacked me once, but that didn't drained my HP at all. On Level 2, I could take them down within 3 hits or so with my starter large sword combined. That suit is kind of overpowered at first, but I'll wait and see which future costumes would beat this one.


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2013)

FUU AMIAMI HASNT EVEN SHIPPED MINE OUT


----------



## kmyk (Sep 14, 2013)

If this comes out in NA, I'm getting it.


----------



## Touko (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm definitely getting this game c: Looks so cute and fun.


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 15, 2013)

Why is this game not in Europe


----------



## JCnator (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow, Fantasy Life is still being supported even after the Link version got released! Sooner or later, the free v1.4 patch is going to be rolled in. I think this may be why the international release isn't announced yet.
Here's what it does:



> - Can now recruit each of the 12 masters to be your companion
> - Not easy to win over the masters
> - Each will set you up with a new, ultimate challenge: The 12 Master?s Ordeals
> - Ex: Soldier?s task has you slaying their own dragon
> ...



The 12 Master?s Ordeals are pretty much the hardest things in this game. By looking at some of the pictures on the official website, you can tell that the bosses do dish massive damage (assuming that you're on level 100). And the game is also getting more paid DLCs along the way, including the Gold Pass.
All of that makes the game even more massive. I'm pretty sure you guys are gonna spend over 250 hours to unlock everything.


Sources: http://nintendoeverything.com/fantasy-life-link-getting-a-new-free-update/
http://www.siliconera.com/2013/09/2...excellence-award-receiving-large-free-update/
http://www.fantasylife.jp/update/index2.html (Japanese text ahead!)


----------



## unravel (Sep 22, 2013)

Game looks awesome planing to buy one when NA release


----------



## Chromie (Sep 22, 2013)

kmyk said:


> If this comes out in NA, I'm getting it.



I would cry tears of joy if that happened. So far it's been trademarked in EU and US.


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 24, 2013)

Dumb question but how do you know you're playing the first updated version? I have Fantasy Life LINK and I was prompted to download the patch which I did. Is there something specific anyone can point out that's different? For example, the hunter outfit is green instead of brown right? Sorry if this is dumb, but I just want to be sure. Really excited for the 1.4 update too!


----------



## JCnator (Sep 25, 2013)

Fantasy Life LINK (not the original one) has a v1.1 patch for you to download. That patch is only related to owners of that software, and not the original Fantasy Life. I don't know exactly what this patch does, but it appeared when the LINK game got released. So, I'm believing the update most likely fixed some glitches and quirks. As far as I know, there are no known major changes.
Your title screen should display "v1.1L" on the bottom-right corner of the touch screen.


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 25, 2013)

Nevermind, I see the update number so I do have it.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 25, 2013)

To sum it up, FL LINK v1.1 is basically the same as a FL v1.3 with purchased DLC kit (includes whatever additions that LINK added).
From now on, you should be able to access to online play via the Guild Building on the main town by talking to some fellow behind the red carpet. There's also StreetPass and LINK functions (which will activate a feature similar to ACNL's BF chat) in the same room. If you can't access to any of these functions right now, it's because you have to complete the part of the story you're currently in.


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! I actually got access to it yesterday. I didn't realize how long the tutorial was. It's really fun so far, thanks again for clearing things up!


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 27, 2013)

Quick question about the game: You take Big Items to the Guild right? Also, after I give the big item to the guild, I think I'm reading about seeing the rank master? The text is kind of going by too fast for me to read it.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 27, 2013)

I believe that a rank master is the highest rank you can acheive by completing every task that gives you stars from each job. I think it would affect the rewards you'd get by killing tougher-than-average monsters?

So, the v1.4 update is slated to hit on October 2nd in Japan (which will be October 1st on 10 AM EDT). It's not a huge update, but it's surely a nice thing to have!


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 28, 2013)

The update will makes things a lot more fun. I have another question: Having three save files should happen after completing a few butterfly requests right?  When I choose new game, it just asks if i want to overwrite the previous saved data. 

I love this game but I feel so behind with everything


----------



## JCnator (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm... Strange. On my original Fantasy Life file, all I did is finishing both of the introductory chapter and my job's specific chapter. Then, v1.3 came in and added 3 save files, with the ability to copy my old saved data to one of the 3 slots as many time as I want.

From what I've seen on the latest Update Data for Fantasy Life LINK, there's apparently only one save file per saved data. Your title screen only let you overwrite your current save file or continue. On my version, I see "Begin" and "Downloadable Content", the latter of which was how I purchased the DLC kit. The next update will probably bring 2 extra save slots for those who started with FL Link.


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 29, 2013)

Ah, ok. That would make sense. Hopefully I do see it in the next update. At least I have everything else because I was worried I didn't get anything ^.^ Thanks for answering my newbie questions!


----------



## Solid (Sep 29, 2013)

Hmm, I really don't think I can ACTUALLY get this, is this a Japanese-only game or nationwide? Hopefully it is, I beat Fire Emblem a while ago and i'm currently stuck with Metroid Prime 2 Echoes, that's a good game but this game seems to have a lot of puzzles and adventures, those type of games make me feel like i'm in a comfortable gaming environment for some reason. 

Lol.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 29, 2013)

As of now, Fantasy Life and Fantasy Life LINK are Japan-only, yet there are sparse indications that it may see worldwide release (probably around 2014-2015 if that's true). They are RPG, along with some inspiration drawn out from Animal Crossing.
If you want the game so bad and already/willing learned the language, go ahead and spend between $300 and $400 for a Japanese 3DS (*cough* region-lock *cough*) and the game.


----------



## Curiousiko (Sep 30, 2013)

This is more of an adventure RPG where you can run around and do tasks for people, kill monsters, fish all day, or whatever you want. There is a story to it but you aren't obligated to do it right away. So like JC said, if you're willing to spend the cash and learn the language, I say get it...well, unless the Nintendo Direct announces a localization.


----------



## Curiousiko (Oct 1, 2013)

Just waiting for the 1.4 update now...


----------



## JCnator (Oct 5, 2013)

So, I just got my very first Gold Mars Coin by activating SpotPass for the game. I had to boot my game, check My Room's Plaza, read the message and tapped the Gold Coin button. I'll keep that coin, as I don't know where I should spend it first.

Also, I managed to reach Master Rank on both Solider and Mercenary on Level 32 to 35. The tasks aren't very hard, but it takes a while to complete them all. Apparently, each Master will hold a party once you reach the Master rank, and each have their own different music. There's a couple more ranks to reach, which is Hero, and then Legend (if you manage to clear every task for that job).

For any battle involving with T-Rex or Dragon, it's a good idea to stock up with tonnes of healing items, items that restore your stamina point and revive potions. One fight that one red dragon lasted me one in-game day (around 20-30 minutes), and consumed many stamina potions and high cure potions.
Figuring out on when to dodge and when to attack helped me a lot, so you should put this tatic in practice. When they spit magic, they leave you a good opening for you guys to strike with a charged attack or a special attack (when your tension gauge is at max). That way, you'd take much less damage. Oh, and dragons can summon a temporary magic rain around them when their HP bar is halfway cut. Just don't act like Leeroy Jenkins, and you'll end up fine.

I recommend you guys to pair up with NPCs if you don't feel like finding players online, In this case, I got Yueria and Isabelle to my party, and they both do a good job helping me, especially when the relationship is high. When one of them die, I always had to revive one because the other AI-controlled NPC is too busy handling the fight. At least, you get more time for you to prepare your next move when a boss is focusing on the NPCs.


----------



## MorningCoffee (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll be getting this game very soon (as my boyfriend generously bought me a Japanese 3DS & FLL as a Christmas present), so the question I have is this: For online multi-playing, is it possible to fight with random people (similarly to how in ACNL you can meet with random people on the island), or can you only meet up with people you have added to your friend's list?


----------



## JCnator (Dec 16, 2013)

To answer to your question, you can only cooperate with players from your Friend List. If you're stuck without them, you'll be able to tag with certain NPCs later in the game.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 17, 2013)

i want this game so bad man it looks sooooo cute too bad its never coming out here


----------



## Salsanadia (Dec 17, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i want this game so bad man it looks sooooo cute too bad its never coming out here


Me too. I would like to see this in Europe.


----------



## windfall (Dec 17, 2013)

Hopefully level 5 localizes it soon :c I think it was already trademarked....

There's a Nintendo direct tomorrow so hopefully we get some fantasy life news.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 18, 2013)

Any idea on releease?


----------



## JCnator (Dec 18, 2013)

Nintendo Direct went in this morning. Sadly, there wasn't any localization announcement for Fantasy Life yet.


----------



## MorningCoffee (Feb 13, 2014)

If anybody would like to play with me, please send me a message! I need friends on FLL ;[


----------

